# [solved] distcc: unrecognized relocation (0x2a) in section

## musv

Ich versuch grad meinen HTPC zu aktualisieren (Intel Atom D525 mit 4 GB Ram). Distcc ist da eigentlich schon Pflicht. Dummerweise schlägt das Compilieren von fast allen Paketen per Distcc fehl. Bau ich die Dinger ohne Distcc, dann läuft das Compilieren durch.

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: libarchive/.libs/archive_read_support_format_7zip.o: unrecognized relocation (0x2a) in section `.text'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.4.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

distcc[29714] ERROR: compile (null) on localhost failed

Makefile:3286: recipe for target 'libarchive.la' failed

make[1]: *** [libarchive.la] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/app-arch/libarchive-3.2.2/work/libarchive-3.2.2-abi_x86_64.amd64'

Makefile:2881: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Distcc-Server:

Xeon X5650 mit gcc-5.4.0-r2 (Name=hexe)

HTPC:

Atom (64 bit) mit gcc-5.4.0-r2

```
MAKEOPTS="-j14"

FEATURES="distlocks sandbox userpriv usersandbox distcc"
```

```
hexe/12
```

Und außerdem zeigt mir distccmon-text immer nur einen oder maximal 2 Prozesse auf dem Distcc-Server an. Eigentlich sollte der ja voll ausgelastet werden. 

Interessanterweise nutz ich meinen Distcc-Server noch für meine NAS (ARM - über Cross Compiler). Und dieses Zusammenspiel funktioniert echt gut. 

Wie krieg ich jetzt meinen HTPC dazu, Distcc zu mögen?Last edited by musv on Thu Jan 19, 2017 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Versuch mal in der /etc/distcc/hosts entweder localhost/2 oder 127.0.0.1/2 hinzuzufügen, damit die Obergrenze auch für den Lokalen Rechner gilt. Auch distcc-config --set-hosts "hexe/12 localhost/2" könntest du noch probieren, wobei ich bei distcc immer ip's verwendet habe, wegen der einfachheit halber.

Zu dem anderen Problem kann ich dir leider nix sagen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich hatte fast das gleiche Problem. Ich habs bei mir lösen können, indem ich auf dem Rechner (in deinem Fall der Atom) das "System" neu übersetzt habe mit 

```

emerge -e system

```

Ohne distcc zu verwenden. Bei mir war es auch ein Atom, jedoch war es mein Netbook nicht der HTPC.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Versuch mal in der /etc/distcc/hosts entweder localhost/2 oder 127.0.0.1/2 hinzuzufügen, damit die Obergrenze auch für den Lokalen Rechner gilt.

 

Den localhost hatte ich extra rausgenommen. 

Irgendwie hatte distcc gemeckert, wenn auf der lokalen Kiste der distcc-Daemon nicht gestartet war. Also wollte ich schon mal den Fehler eliminieren. 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich habs bei mir lösen können, indem ich […] das "System" neu übersetzt habe mit […] ohne distcc zu verwenden.

 

was wiederum das System "distcc" ad absurdum führt.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi musv,

leider hast du da wohl recht. Jedoch ließen sich bei mir danach wieder alle distcc-kompatiblen Pakete durch den distcc-compiler prügeln.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1053002-start-0.html

```
root ~> eselect binutils list

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.25.1 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.27

root ~> eselect binutils set 2

 * Switching to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-2.27 ...                              [ ok ]

 * Please remember to run:

 *   # . /etc/profile
```

Wusste bisher nicht, dass man auch die Binutils in verschiedenen Versionen installiert haben kann und dass das zu solchen Problemen führt.   :Shocked: 

Problem gelöst.

----------

